# Douglas basses, yay or nay?



## Ginsu (May 15, 2011)

Douglas WEB 825 White at RondoMusic.com

Is this too good to be true? A 5-string under $200? Or is it just crap? XD


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 15, 2011)

The Rondo basses I've owned have been pretty solid. The hardware is solid and fretwork is decent, the electronics are pretty crappy though. 

Certainly worth the price and more. Just don't expect a high quality, pro instrument.


----------



## Ginsu (May 15, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Rondo basses I've owned have been pretty solid. The hardware is solid and fretwork is decent, the electronics are pretty crappy though.
> 
> Certainly worth the price and more. Just don't expect a high quality, pro instrument.


Good, I just bought it. XD


----------



## Explorer (May 15, 2011)

Infrequently they pass through some of my local shops used. Max is right on the money.

The search function here can be a bit difficult when zeroing in on several words, so I'll be pleased if you let me Google that for you.

Good luck!


----------



## Ginsu (May 15, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Infrequently they pass through some of my local shops used. Max is right on the money.
> 
> The search function here can be a bit difficult when zeroing in on several words, so I'll be pleased if you let me Google that for you.
> 
> Good luck!


XD Sorry, forgot about the whole search-before-you-make-a-topic thing.  Oops. I seem to do that a lot.


----------



## AcousticMinja (May 16, 2011)

I own that bass in black. By far a really awesome bass for the money. Yes, the electronics could be a lot better, but as a first bass or something that works, it's definitely better than a lot of cheaper basses. The bassist of my band uses it tuned to G#-B-F#-B-E and he loves it. Not that muddy, either. Just replace the humbucker in it if anything and it'll do you well.


----------

